# fake background......allyway theme



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

the start of another little project to keep me busy at home


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

f:censor:g ace so far will be keeping eye on this build :2thumb:


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice work cant wait to see more as it comes along

what are you using to scribe out the brick?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

You have far too much patience!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

fredsshed said:


> f:censor:g ace so far will be keeping eye on this build :2thumb:


cheers: victory:



Crazmanian said:


> Nice work cant wait to see more as it comes along
> 
> what are you using to scribe out the brick?


a modified soldering iron:2thumb:



Meko said:


> You have far too much patience!!


i hate doing it but the end result should hopefully pay off: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

done a little bit of work on it this morning before work mainly grouting but i also managed to make the base which will act as a hide


----------



## ChaCha (Feb 25, 2012)

This is awesome!


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice work my man :2thumb:


----------



## wetbeef (May 29, 2011)

that is awesome, great idear!


----------



## LadyVampire21 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow  looking gd!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*thanks *



ChaCha said:


> This is awesome!





Oxide said:


> Nice work my man :2thumb:





wetbeef said:


> that is awesome, great idear!





LadyVampire21 said:


> Wow  looking gd!


cheers everyone, 
i'v just finished work so off to bed now then i might start some more later before work: victory:


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

loving the manhole cover idea and using it as a hide top stuff :2thumb:
ps stay up and get on with it lightweight :2thumb:ha ha


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

fredsshed said:


> loving the manhole cover idea and using it as a hide top stuff :2thumb:
> ps stay up and get on with it lightweight :2thumb:ha ha


cheers,
and lightweight?!......yyyyyYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAWWWWWWWNNNNNNNN, i'm going back to bed: victory:
i was up a 5am the previous morning-thats my excuss:2thumb:




most of the grouting is done

now for the painting bit.....

RED OR GREY BRICKS????
and should i do some graffiti tags????

oh i forgot to say, the tank is about 3.5ft by 5ft and its for my royal python 'Ruby'​
​


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

go with the grey for the bricks i reckon and graffiti tags :2thumb:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Defo on tagging it :2thumb: but i'd go for red brick, because the shape of the bricks you've moulded looks more like the dimensions of red bricks rather than breeze blocks, and grey bricks are a little uncommon 

Dave


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*which one ????*

i decided to go with the red.... because the base is grey it didnt look as good

but now which red?????!!!!!











1









2









3









what do you think i like the old grimey looking one (2): victory:
there 100% painted but painted enough to give an example ​


----------



## Dawson (Jun 8, 2008)

looking great so far, i prefer number 2


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I think number 2 looks better as well


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> there 100% painted but painted enough to give an example ​


that was meant to be..
*they're not* 100% painted but painted enough to give an example 

cheers i think i will go for 2: victory:

EDIT...


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

this is coming along really well :notworthy:
it giving me ideas on what to do with mine haha glad you went for that shade red, looks the part. keep regular post coming :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

smiling paul said:


> this is coming along really well :notworthy:
> it giving me ideas on what to do with mine haha glad you went for that shade red, looks the part. keep regular post coming :2thumb:


cheers,

some more painting done....
































































hope you like: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## 4lph4d0g (Feb 24, 2009)

Amazing that mate, nice to see a change from the normal desert /gothic/ jungle types. I was considering trying out a New York City themed background. Just been getting loads of pics and stuff together to get ideas of building types architecture etc. Planing on doing it on a 6ftx3ftx3ft viv so got the space to go a bit mad lol.


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

woop woop this is ace : victory:


----------



## matthball (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, just amazing! That's such a realistic looking brick effect. I've been going through many of your posts and tutorials and you've really insired me to start making my own viv decor!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Meko said:


> image


:lol2:thanks



4lph4d0g said:


> Amazing that mate, nice to see a change from the normal desert /gothic/ jungle types. I was considering trying out a New York City themed background. Just been getting loads of pics and stuff together to get ideas of building types architecture etc. Planing on doing it on a 6ftx3ftx3ft viv so got the space to go a bit mad lol.


cheers,
sounds cool



fredsshed said:


> woop woop this is ace : victory:


thanks



matthball said:


> Wow, just amazing! That's such a realistic looking brick effect. I've been going through many of your posts and tutorials and you've really insired me to start making my own viv decor!


cheers,
any probs just ask: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

holy :censor:!!!!!

that is totally wicked:2thumb:

whats is housing? or did i miss it?


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

omg that is amazing:O


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

:gasp: you like Hollywood Undead too : victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> holy :censor:!!!!!
> 
> that is totally wicked:2thumb:
> 
> whats is housing? or did i miss it?


cheers,
its for a royal



Kuja said:


> omg that is amazing:O


thanks



Scales123 said:


> :gasp: you like Hollywood Undead too : victory:


some might say too much
this is another viv


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

update.....NOW


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

/\/\:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> update.....NOW





fredsshed said:


> /\/\:2thumb:


sorry just been busy....not an update but heres some pics





































i want to put a hollywood street sign as a decor piece but cant figure out how....yet


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice work looking good.

The sign looks cool too. :2thumb:


----------



## highfall60 (Nov 1, 2011)

Joly crud mate that's awesome deffo subbing this thread, wanna see the finished product!!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats so cool and the snake looks like he/she is having fun climbing about


----------



## highfall60 (Nov 1, 2011)

OP, where are your tutorial threads? Can't find them anywhere


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Crazmanian said:


> Nice work looking good.
> 
> The sign looks cool too. :2thumb:


thanks



highfall60 said:


> Joly crud mate that's awesome deffo subbing this thread, wanna see the finished product!!


cheers....i wanna get it finished



samurai said:


> Thats so cool and the snake looks like he/she is having fun climbing about


thanks, yeah i thought so too but apparently i'm doing the wrong thing by giving her loads of space and letting her climb...according to the experts.....they need a 1ft cubed tub... f'em



highfall60 said:


> OP, where are your tutorial threads? Can't find them anywhere


did you check my threads?!
what do you wanna make....

backgrounds
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/788086-transformers-themed-viv.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/822084-v-vendetta-fake-background.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/526177-crestie-fake-rock-background-tutorial.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/682265-jurassic-park-custom-background-design.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/791601-improved-exo-backgrounds-includes-exo.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/675004-assassins-creed-custom-background.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/772761-my-new-project-raptor-tank.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/698602-fake-background-hollywood-undead.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/713219-how-make-fake-rock-backgrounds.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/571738-veiled-yeman-chameleon-viv-fake.html

cave/hides
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/807888-guide-how-make-custom-caves.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/799528-reptile-hide-transformers-allspark-cube.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693455-d-i-y-cave.html

waterfall
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/821523-tyrannosaurus-rex-waterfall.html

ledges
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693452-d-i-y-mag-naturals.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/808727-d-i-y-floating-branches.html

food/water bowls
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/812051-d-i-y-tarantula-bowls.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/779816-nice-simple-eas-make-reptile.html

other bits and pieces
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/807434-d-i-y-tree-stump.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/791594-d-i-y-logs-hides.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/700501-custom-d-i-y-basking.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/710043-predator-basking-spot.html

i didnt realise i made so many,
i've recenty moved aload of pic on my pb account, so if theres any with important missing pics let me know 
hope you like


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

aaaaghh b:censor:r that sign would have been ok til some one stood on it and bent it shame really:Na_Na_Na_Na: ha ha 
still watching :lol2:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

hmmmmm...you've given me an idea to make one for my lil corn snake, only it'll probally end up Marilyn Manson Themed :devil:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

we're waiting...more pics, pretty please


----------

